# New HT setup, are my choices decent?



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

Looking to piece together a HT setup. Starting with a stereo setup for now. A receiver and front speakers. Been researching for weeks. Not much around here for demos on decent HT gear. Looking for a quality audio system that is also capable of HT. 

What I came up with so far. 
Marantz SR6007, $599.00 plus shipping for a refurb (1yr warranty)
Kef Q100 pair, $399.00 plus shipping (open box).

So my budget is around 1k for these items. 
Do these seem like decent choices?

Thanks for any help. Happy new year!


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i think those are solid choices for a 2.0 system. I have the Sr6004 and it is a nice AVR. Also purchased refurb from A4Less.

Do you have a Center Channel in mind to match with the Kef?


----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

Haven't looked that far yet. Any ideas?

A4 less seems like the place to buy, the prices are great.


----------



## otis857 (Feb 12, 2008)

I too have a Marantz SR6004 that I bought new a few years back and it has been a great receiver. I have no experience with KEF speakers, but a former coworker of mine has used them for years and swears by them. Good, solid choices to build on.


----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks. I was planning on ordering them last night, had to work a few hrs from home yesterday. Saw a home stereo shop and stopped in. Demo'd what they had in my price range. Paradigm monotors sounded ok. 

They had the Paradigm referance studio bookshelfs there and the owner offered me at a great deal cause he wanted to move them before CES. I listened to them and was very interested. Ended up taking them home with me with a Yamaha 730 aventage reciever. It was a little more than I was looking to spend but like to buy local if possible.


----------



## PsyCLown (May 17, 2013)

Hmm, looking at those KEF's and then looking at your signature...
You are running ScanSpeak Revelators and Illuminators in your car and you want to run those KEF's in your lounge?

Why not go for a DIY build? Perhaps the Zaph ZRT ?
Just curious.

Those KEF's will still be nice I am sure  I just see way more value in DIY when it comes to audio, especially Hi-Fi stuff.

EDIT: Just read your most recent post, seems you already picked up some grear, nice! 
Perhaps consider a custom front for when you want to go 5.1 and then move those bookshelves to the rear?


----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

I wanted to do a DIY setup for my home audio. Actually have some nice speakers laying around here that I want to run in the future. Just don't have time to make boxes etc at the moment. Kind of intimidated on crossover building. Don't want to build a crossover spending lots on it and have it sound like crap. Thought about a mini dsp setup so they could be adjustable. 

I don't know maybe I'm overthinking it. I will be doing a DIY home speaker at some point though for sure. Zaph zrt was a thought for sure. 

I had to go with bookshelfs due to space constants. The ones I bought may be a bit much for surround speakers.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Jcharger13 said:


> Thanks. I was planning on ordering them last night, had to work a few hrs from home yesterday. Saw a home stereo shop and stopped in. Demo'd what they had in my price range. Paradigm monotors sounded ok.
> 
> They had the Paradigm referance studio bookshelfs there and the owner offered me at a great deal cause he wanted to move them before CES. I listened to them and was very interested. Ended up taking them home with me with a Yamaha 730 aventage reciever. It was a little more than I was looking to spend but like to buy local if possible.


very nice, and its always a good thing when you can buy local


----------

